# Installation Postfixadmin-2.93



## strelok (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to install postfixadmin and stucked with some issues.

I have FreeBSD 10.2 + Apache2.4 + MySQL Server 5.6 + PHP5.6
Also I have php56-mysql installed and added to extension (extension=mysql.so)

When I start setup.sh of postfixadmin I got following errors:

So, what should I do to fix errors about database ?

As I understand php5-mysql is absolete version and cannot be installed.


```
[LIST]
[*]Error: There is no database support in your PHP setup
To install MySQL 3.23 or 4.0 support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-mysql
To install MySQL 4.1 support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-mysqli
To install PostgreSQL support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-pgsql/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-pgsql
[*]Error: Can't connect to database
Please edit the $CONF['database_*'] parameters in config.inc.php.
DEBUG INFORMATION:
MySQL 3.x / 4.0 functions not available! (php5-mysql installed?)
database_type = 'mysql' in config.inc.php, are you using a different database?


[*]Error: Depends on: session - NOT FOUND
To install session support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/www/php5-session/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-session
[/LIST]
```

Some parameters from config.inc.php


```
$CONF['configured'] = true;

// Database Config
// mysql = MySQL 3.23 and 4.0, 4.1 or 5
// mysqli = MySQL 4.1+ or MariaDB
// pgsql = PostgreSQL
$CONF['database_type'] = 'mysql';
$CONF['database_host'] = 'localhost';
$CONF['database_user'] = 'postfix';
$CONF['database_password'] = 'pass';
$CONF['database_name'] = 'postfix';
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2016)

Use the port: mail/postfixadmin.


----------



## strelok (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi SirDice,

Thank you for response.

I installed mail/postfixadmin.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2016)

Is the database actually running? Can you login using those credentials?


----------



## strelok (Aug 1, 2016)

It seems OK with database:

I can login with user postfix and my password.


```
root@mail:/usr/local/www/postfixadmin # mysql -u postfix -p
Enter password:
Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 76
Server version: 5.6.30 Source distribution

Copyright (c) 2000, 2016, Oracle and/or its affiliates. All rights reserved.

Oracle is a registered trademark of Oracle Corporation and/or its
affiliates. Other names may be trademarks of their respective
owners.

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

mysql>
```


----------



## vejnovic (Aug 1, 2016)

strelok said:


> Error: Depends on: session - NOT FOUND
> To install session support on FreeBSD:
> % cd /usr/ports/www/php5-session/
> % make clean install
> ...


You have to install `php56-session`.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2016)

It's a dependency of mail/postfixadmin, so there's no need to install it separately.


```
USE_PHP= pcre session mbstring spl xmlrpc
```


----------



## strelok (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello, thank you very much for your participation.

Yes, I already have php56-session. Below list of all installed ports in system.

I'm trying to install it to fresh system and it's strange that I can't to start postfixadmin without some error messages.

Also, I've provided full output of setup.sh below.


```
root@mail:/usr/local/www/postfixadmin # pkg info
apache24-2.4.20_1  Version 2.4.x of Apache web server
apr-1.5.2.1.5.4  Apache Portability Library
autoconf-2.69_1  Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20131203  Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
automake-1.15_1  GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator
automake-wrapper-20131203  Wrapper script for GNU automake
ca_root_nss-3.22.2  Root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
cclient-2007f_2,1  C-client mail access routines by Mark Crispin
cmake-3.5.2_1  Cross-platform Makefile generator
cmake-modules-3.5.2  Modules and Templates for CMake
curl-7.49.0  Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S) servers
cyrus-sasl-2.1.26_12  RFC 2222 SASL (Simple Authentication and Security Layer)
db5-5.3.28_4  Oracle Berkeley DB, revision 5.3
dialog4ports-0.1.5_2  Console Interface to configure ports
expat-2.1.1_1  XML 1.0 parser written in C
gdbm-1.12  GNU database manager
gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1  GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
gettext-tools-0.19.8.1  GNU gettext development and translation tools
gmake-4.2.1  GNU version of 'make' utility
gmake-lite-4.2.1  Minimalist version of gnu make
help2man-1.43.3_1  Automatically generating simple manual pages from program output
icu-55.1  International Components for Unicode (from IBM)
indexinfo-0.2.4  Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
jsoncpp-1.7.2_1  JSON reader and writer library for C++
libarchive-3.2.1,1  Library to create and read several streaming archive formats
libedit-3.1.20150325_2,1  Command line editor library
libffi-3.2.1  Foreign Function Interface
libiconv-1.14_9  Character set conversion library
liblz4-131  LZ4 compression library, lossless and very fast
libtool-2.4.6  Generic shared library support script
libxml2-2.9.3  XML parser library for GNOME
lmdb-0.9.18  OpenLDAP Lightning Memory-Mapped Database
lzo2-2.09  Portable speedy, lossless data compression library
m4-1.4.17_1,1  GNU m4
mod_php56-5.6.23  PHP Scripting Language
mysql56-client-5.6.30  Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql56-server-5.6.30  Multithreaded SQL database (server)
oniguruma5-5.9.6_1  BSDL Regular Expressions library compatible with POSIX/GNU/Perl
p5-CPAN-Meta-2.150005  Distribution metadata for a CPAN dist
p5-DBI-1.636  Perl5 Database Interface, required for DBD::* modules
p5-Data-OptList-0.110  Parse and validate simple name/value option pairs
p5-Devel-GlobalDestruction-0.13_1 Expose PL_dirty, the flag which marks global destruction
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03_1  Perl5 interface to HMAC Message-Digest Algorithms
p5-Dist-CheckConflicts-0.11_1  Declare version conflicts for your dist
p5-Email-Valid-1.192_1  Check validity of Internet email addresses
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.37  Drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET supporting IPv4 and IPv6
p5-Locale-gettext-1.06  Message handling functions
p5-Log-Dispatch-2.56  Suite of OO modules for logging messages to multiple outputs
p5-Log-Log4perl-1.47  Log4j implementation for Perl
p5-MIME-Charset-1.012  Charset Informations for MIME
p5-MIME-EncWords-1.014.3  Deal with RFC 2047 encoded words (improved)
p5-Mail-Sender-0.8.23  Module for sending mails with attachments through an SMTP server
p5-Mail-Sendmail-0.79_1  Perl module implementing a simple, platform-independent mailer
p5-Mail-Tools-2.14  Perl5 modules for dealing with Internet e-mail messages
p5-Module-Build-0.4218  Build and install Perl modules
p5-Module-Implementation-0.09_1 Loads one of several alternate underlying implementations for a module
p5-Module-Runtime-0.014_1  Runtime module handling
p5-Net-DNS-1.06_2,1  Perl5 interface to the DNS resolver, and dynamic updates
p5-Net-Domain-TLD-1.74  Look up and validate TLDs
p5-Params-Util-1.07_2  Utility functions to aid in parameter checking
p5-Params-Validate-1.24  Validate method/function parameters
p5-Socket-2.021  Networking constants and support functions
p5-Sub-Exporter-0.987_1  Sophisticated exporter for custom-built routines
p5-Sub-Exporter-Progressive-0.001011 Only use Sub::Exporter if you need it
p5-Sub-Install-0.928_1  Install subroutines into packages easily
p5-TimeDate-2.30_2,1  Perl5 module containing a better/faster date parser for absolute dates
p5-Try-Tiny-0.24  Minimal try/catch with proper localization of $@
pcre-8.38_1  Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.20.3_13  Practical Extraction and Report Language
php56-5.6.23  PHP Scripting Language
php56-ctype-5.6.23  The ctype shared extension for php
php56-dom-5.6.23  The dom shared extension for php
php56-extensions-1.0  "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php56-filter-5.6.23  The filter shared extension for php
php56-hash-5.6.23  The hash shared extension for php
php56-iconv-5.6.23  The iconv shared extension for php
php56-imap-5.6.23  The imap shared extension for php
php56-json-5.6.23  The json shared extension for php
php56-mbstring-5.6.23  The mbstring shared extension for php
php56-mysql-5.6.23  The mysql shared extension for php
php56-mysqli-5.6.24  The mysqli shared extension for php
php56-opcache-5.6.23  The opcache shared extension for php
php56-pdo-5.6.23  The pdo shared extension for php
php56-pdo_sqlite-5.6.23  The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php56-pgsql-5.6.24  The pgsql shared extension for php
php56-phar-5.6.23  The phar shared extension for php
php56-posix-5.6.23  The posix shared extension for php
php56-session-5.6.24  The session shared extension for php
php56-simplexml-5.6.23  The simplexml shared extension for php
php56-sqlite3-5.6.23  The sqlite3 shared extension for php
php56-tokenizer-5.6.23  The tokenizer shared extension for php
php56-xml-5.6.23  The xml shared extension for php
php56-xmlreader-5.6.23  The xmlreader shared extension for php
php56-xmlrpc-5.6.24  The xmlrpc shared extension for php
php56-xmlwriter-5.6.23  The xmlwriter shared extension for php
pkg-1.8.7  Package manager
pkgconf-0.9.12_1  Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
postfix-3.1.1,1  Secure alternative to widely-used Sendmail
postfixadmin-2.93  PHP web-based management tool for Postfix virtual domains and users
postgresql93-client-9.3.13  PostgreSQL database (client)
py27-Babel-2.3.4  Collection of tools for internationalizing Python applications
py27-Jinja2-2.8  Fast and easy to use stand-alone template engine
py27-MarkupSafe-0.23  Implements XML/HTML/XHTML Markup safe string for Python
py27-alabaster-0.7.6  Modified Kr Sphinx theme
py27-docutils-0.12  Python Documentation Utilities
py27-imagesize-0.7.1  Python image size library
py27-pygments-2.1.3  Syntax highlighter written in Python
py27-pystemmer-1.3.0_1  Snowball Stemming Algorithms for Information Retrieval
py27-pytz-2016.4,1  World Timezone Definitions for Python
py27-setuptools27-20.0  Python packages installer
py27-six-1.10.0  Python 2 and 3 compatibility utilities
py27-snowballstemmer-1.2.0_1  Snowball stemming library collection for Python
py27-sphinx-1.4.4  Python documentation generator
py27-sphinx_rtd_theme-0.1.9  Mobile-friendly py-sphinx theme
python2-2_3  The "meta-port" for version 2 of the Python interpreter
python27-2.7.11_3  Interpreted object-oriented programming language
scons-2.5.0  Build tool alternative to make
sqlite3-3.13.0  SQL database engine in a C library
root@mail:/usr/local/www/postfixadmin #
```



```
Postfix Admin Setup Checker
Running software:

[LIST]
[*]PHP version 5.6.23
[*]Apache/2.4.20 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.6.23
[/LIST]
Checking for dependencies:

[LIST]
[*]Magic Quotes: Disabled - OK
[*]Depends on: presence config.inc.php - OK
[*]Checking $CONF['configured'] - OK
[*]Smarty template compile directory is writable - OK

[*]Error: There is no database support in your PHP setup
To install MySQL 3.23 or 4.0 support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-mysql
To install MySQL 4.1 support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-mysqli
To install PostgreSQL support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/databases/php5-pgsql/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-pgsql
[*]Error: Can't connect to database
Please edit the $CONF['database_*'] parameters in config.inc.php.
DEBUG INFORMATION:
MySQL 3.x / 4.0 functions not available! (php5-mysql installed?)
database_type = 'mysql' in config.inc.php, are you using a different database?


[*]Error: Depends on: session - NOT FOUND
To install session support on FreeBSD:
% cd /usr/ports/www/php5-session/
% make clean install
- or with portupgrade -
% portinstall php5-session
[*]Depends on: pcre - OK
[*]Error: Depends on: multibyte string - NOT FOUND
To install multibyte string support, install php5-mbstring
[*]Warning: Depends on: IMAP functions - NOT FOUND
To install IMAP support, install php5-imap
Without IMAP support, you won't be able to create subfolders when creating mailboxes.
[/LIST]
Please fix the errors listed above.
```


----------

